# My baby ate a paint chip...I am so upset



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

We are remodeling our home, and a few small paint chips were on the carpet...I didn't notice them there, and DD was on a blanket on the carpet. The next thing I know I see a tiny white flake in her mouth and I couldn't get it before she swallowed it







I am SO upset. It was about the size of this: *X* OMG is she going to have lead poisoning and be brain dead? This is an old house......PLEASE HELP.


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

maybe you could take some of the rest to be analised








- how scary


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

You can get lead detector sticks at lowes/home depot. Test the surrounding area for lead.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

If there are visible paint chips, chances are there is dust, which can be a lot more harmful than eating the chips.
Bring your baby in and get her a venous blood draw. Lead poisoning is completely preventable.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I went out and got those tester strips, and I tested a bunch of areas in the house- no lead! I am going to be SO careful now and make sure that Dp takes precautions when renovating...thanks guys!


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

my ped told us that those strips aren't reliable. if you live in an old house, you should have your babes lead levels tested. we live in an old house and our ped is going to test ds at his 6mo visit. if your child has elevated lead levels, i think there is treatment available.


----------



## hikingmommy (May 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeannie81* 
my ped told us that those strips aren't reliable. if you live in an old house, you should have your babes lead levels tested. we live in an old house and our ped is going to test ds at his 6mo visit. if your child has elevated lead levels, i think there is treatment available.

Yes there is. That's why it's important to catch elevated blood lead levels early. I'd get her tested ASAP.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

How soon would it take for the lead to showup?


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Lead shows up quickly in the system - days from ingestion to blood levels. On xray you can see leaded paint chips.

I wouldn't do a venous draw at 6 mos, Jeannie81 . . . . . wait until 9 mo's, when your babe has been crawlling for a few months and potentially exposed. You get the dust on your hands and then the hands go into the mouth, then potentially elevated blood lead levels. I worry that a level <5 (negative) at 6 mo's would be falsely reassuring.


----------

